# How to pin point NEC articles fast during exam!!



## namo (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi there

Am in Jax Fl. prep for master ele exam.the exam would be open book.so I concluded that I dont have to memorize every thing in the boring NEC.But in this type of exam time is a big factor.the best thing needed is how to locate right article in the NEC fast. Got to locate in seconds not in minutes!.
I appreciate it if anyone with the method works best!!
Thanks


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There's an index book that's popular, called Ferm's Fast Finder. It's been in print for decades. Another popular thing to do is to buy a set of "tabs" for your NEC. 

http://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/IA/2008_Ferms.htm


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> There's an index book that's popular, called Ferm's Fast Finder. http://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/IA/2008_Ferms.htm


Last I had heard, you can't take that or Tom Henry's Key Word Index into an exam here.

Tabs are good for a test. If you want to be quick, use the index and table of contents and practice, practice, practice.

Good luck.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

This guy right here has the best method I know.http://www.jcrproductions.com/ He teaches a class called code made simple and it makes it as easy as can be.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

namo said:


> Hi there
> 
> I concluded that I dont have to memorize every thing in the boring NEC


That is a wonderful attitude for someone pursuing a career as an electrician.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Tabs are good for a test. If you want to be quick, use the index and table of contents and *practice, practice, practice*.


Best advice you will get.....buy the tabs to speed things up, but you will need plenty of practice to get proficient no matter what method you use.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I made a xerox copy of the NEC index when I took my masters.
It looked exactly like the one in the book- meaning it was printed on both sides front and back, I put a few staples in the upper left corner to hold it all together. I felt this saved time by not having to flip the book back and forth. I was able to locate what it was I was looking up and used my left hand to mark the index while using my right hand to flip the book pages. This saves time when there are numerous article numbers listed for 1 item.

The test proctor was unsure at first about letting me take it in until I asked him whats the difference if I have a n EXCACT copy of the index or I go to my my seat and tear out the index from my NEC. He asked me if I was willing to tear out my index, I replied I would in the blink of an eye. He let me take in the copy.
I was planning to tear out my index if the copy was not allowed! 
Tabs are must have for testing also.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> I made a xerox copy of the NEC index.
> I was planning to tear out my index if the copy was not allowed!
> Tabs are must have for testing also.


Now that is a good idea!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> I made a xerox copy of the NEC index when I took my masters.
> It looked exactly like the one in the book- meaning it was printed on both sides front and back, I put a few staples in the upper left corner to hold it all together. I felt this saved time by not having to flip the book back and forth. I was able to locate what it was I was looking up and used my left hand to mark the index while using my right hand to flip the book pages. This saves time when there are numerous article numbers listed for 1 item.
> .....


Would not a looseleaf version do the same thing?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Would not a looseleaf version do the same thing?


Yes - IF you have the looseleaf version.

I had a spiral version when I tested


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

blueheels2 said:


> This guy right here has the best method I know.http://www.jcrproductions.com/ He teaches a class called code made simple and it makes it as easy as can be.


 Have you been to his class? Do you think it is worth the money?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Here in N.C. we can't take our own code books,calculator,pencil or even scrap paper they provide everything and you don't get your test results until you give it all back even the scrap paper.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> Yes - IF you have the looseleaf version.
> 
> I had a spiral version when I tested


Looseleafs is all I ever get any more. Even though I haven't tested in years, I got a LL for taking the JW (then Master) test, and never considered going back to the softcovers.

Too bad CDs in laptops aren't allowed.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Williams his class is worth every penny. He used to write the exam about 20 years ago and still goes to all of the board meetings and stays on top of things as far as NC is concerned. I took the weekend class in October of last year and took the exam on NOV. 1st. I got an 85 on the exam my first and only time taking it. I mention this because after the class I bought his practice exam book with 500 questions. There are 5 practice exams and they are for the Unlimited license. He claims and has info to back up that his exams and the state exam have a 1 to 1 ratio. Meaning if you make 90 on his exam you will make 90 on the states. I took his exam and got an 85 so this was true for me. If you take his class and do what he says (study) and you are of average intelligence there is no way you could fail in my opinion. i studied on my own probably 50 hours over 3 to 4 weeks. He takes out all of the guess work. You will literally see questions he asks on the exam.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Here in N.C. we can't take our own code books,calculator,pencil or even scrap paper they provide everything and you don't get your test results until you give it all back even the scrap paper.



Its the same way here, even the Branch exams after each year of apprenticeship is like that. 
I have tabs on my book, and wish I could take it into the exams, but no go.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

brian john said:


> That is a wonderful attitude for someone pursuing a career as an electrician.


I agree. 

As the US constitution is a living and breathing document to the American citizen, so should the NEC be to an electrician.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

I notched the pages of the index and labeled each page with the letters of what is on that page, so I can open to the right page (+ or - one page). You could also make tabs using Scotch tape. So the edge of my index reads:

A, AB, B-Ci, Ci-Co, CD, DE, EF, FG, GH, HI, IJKL, LM, MNO, OP, PQR, RS, S, ST, TUVW, WXZ

It's kind of time consuming, but I've done it to every one of my code books since 1981.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Use a paper clip on the first page each common section.... motors, grounding, etc....


----------

